# Copyright in Form eines Bildes



## PaRkY (16. Februar 2005)

Tach Leute

kennt ihr ein Programm, mit dem man, z.B. mit einem Batchvorgang, Bildern ein Copyright in Form eines Bild einfügt? IrfanView bietet diese Funktion nur in Form von Text, was also nicht das ist, was ich suche.

Wäre über eure Hilfe sehr dankbar, da ich ca. 150 Bilder habe, die gebatched werden sollten.

Danke!


----------



## jock-l (24. Februar 2005)

Hy,
 schau Dir mal das Programm Bildschutz auf http://www.bildschutz.de an, da gibt es eine Freewarevariante zum Ausprobieren, kostet nicht viel und ist m.E. absolut für den praktischen Gebrauch passend.

 Viel Spaß !

 Gruß

 Jock-l


----------

